# Breeding rate of RCS



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

How quickly do RCS breed? I've finally been successful in keeping shrimp in a tank for more than a few days, which is a major victory in itself for me. Now that I've moved them from their quarantine/acclimation tank to their new home in the 75 I can start considering breeding and all that good stuff. I've got six or seven nice large females and I'm not sure how many males. About how long should I expect it to take for the population to get to 100 or so adults?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

I think that's a pretty hard question to answer. I've never kept track of the rate of reproduction in my tank of RCS, but they are basically like rabbits in that dep't. If they're in a 75, I'm guessing they're sharing the space with other inhabitants? Much harder to figure since it will be difficult to estimate losses as shrimplets will probably get eaten by other inhabitants of the tank. The tank parameters will also affect how "happy" they are and how quickly they reproduce.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the estimate.  Right now it's just the shrimp and a school of pygmy cories. I think I'm still the number one probable cause of death among shrimp right now. 

How're things in Charlotte?


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

I know the feeling. It took me a couple of tries before doing well with shrimp  Now that the RCS are happy though, I'm always seeing shrimplets in there. Have quit trying to keep count of the numbers. Now I'm hoping the new CRS tank will soon be in a similar situation 

I'm a member of CAAS, but actually in the upstate of SC. Things are hot, but we're glad to be off the draught list for now.


----------



## redcherryshrimp (Oct 27, 2008)

An adult female will be in a constant breeding cycle. they get a saddle, then berried, then new babies swimming around. saddled, berried, new babies, saddled, berried, new babies... They will reproduce around the clock as long as the water is clean and they are happy. Once burried it will take about 30 days for the eggs to hatch. You will have a few hundred within 6 months time. Keep up with those water changes!


----------



## apm (Jul 1, 2009)

red said it.. .water changes are key... i find my shrimp always in a crappy mood (not scavenging and swimming around) when water hasnt been changed in a while. I also tried a tank just plants.. no ferts and min water change and they did poorly.. so def water changes


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

How do you tell the difference between male and female RCS? 

-Dave


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

very easy, the female is bigger and redder while the male is smaller and less redder


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## dj2005 (Jul 4, 2009)

max23 said:


> very easy, the female is bigger and redder while the male is smaller and less redder


On top of this, the female will have a saddle (yellow or green) unless they are berried.

It is indeed a good idea to keep up with water changes as not only do RCS seem happier in a more frequently cleaned tank, but they will likely also be more vibrant in color.


----------

